# Windows is unable to complete the format



## pumpt

First of all, I would like to say thank you to everybody for the great help that is always offered on this site. Whenever I have a problem with my computer, this forum is the first place I head, and it always leads me to a solution. This time, however, it didn't, and thus I have to post my first question. 

I recently bought a 200 GB Seagate HD and am having a problem formatting it. I've installed it, run diskwizard (the program that came with the drive) and my Window's Explorer recognizes it. As an aside, diskwizard added one partition and told me that the drive was installed, formatted and ready to go. 

However, when I try to access the drive, Windows tells me that the drive in F is not formated, and asks if I would like to format now. I say yes, it takes about 45 minutes, then just as it looks like the process is about to finish, I receive an error saying Windows is unable to complete the format. After doing this 5x @ 45 minutes a pop, I'm very frustrated. 

If anybody has any ideas for me, I would really appreciate it. I was starting to think there's something wrong with the drive, so I ran diagnostic on it, and it came back looking fine. Now, I think there may be something wrong with me! I would appreciate it if anybody could help me regain my sanity!! 

Thanks in advance!! Todd


----------



## crazijoe

Try and format it in disk management.


----------



## pumpt

Thanks for the suggestion, but it turns out to be much of the same thing. It ran for about an hour, then when it was 99% complete, I got an error message that read, The format did not complete successfully. hmmm......


----------



## crazijoe

Are you formating in NTSF or FAT32?


----------



## nmr59

*I'm doing the same Seagate vs Windows format &$#@!*

Hi Todd. I've been dealing with this issue for hours also! Frustrating as all get out aint it...

I partitioned 2 FAT32's for 98 and one NTFS for an XP install later. Windows says D needed to be formatted and I say yes and wait - - - ultimately there are defects scandisk can't repair so I go around and around again between partitioning and formatting. Right now I've left the drive as a whole (120G) and am formatting it entirely hoping to erase any traces of Seagate's partitions/formats...

I'll letchya know the outcome after it's formatted and then re-partitioned using only the win boot disk.

happy new year :grin: 
nancy


----------



## nmr59

*win98 may help you w/xp setup*

Microsoft Win98 install help

*I've highlighted what I did differently with these instructions vs. others.*

8. After you create the partitions, restart you computer with the Windows 98 Startup disk in the floppy disk drive. 
9. When the Windows 98 Startup menu is displayed, choose the Start computer *without CD-ROM support* option, and then press ENTER. 
10. When a command prompt is displayed, type format c:, and then press ENTER.

NOTE: If you receive a "Bad command or file name" message, you may need to extract the Format.com utility to your Startup disk. To do this, *type the following command* at a command prompt, and then press ENTER:
*extract ebd.cab format.com* After the Format.com utility is extracted to your Startup disk and a command prompt is displayed, type format c:. 


11. When you successfully run the Format.com utility, you receive the following prompt:
WARNING, ALL DATA ON NON-REMOVABLE DISK DRIVE C: WILL BE LOST!

Proceed with Format (Y/N)? 
Press Y, and then press ENTER to format drive C.


12. After the format procedure is finished, you receive the following prompt:
Volume label (11 characters, ENTER for none)? 
This is an optional feature that you can use to type a name for the hard disk. Type an 11-character name for the drive, or leave it blank, and then press ENTER.


13. Repeat steps 10 through 13 for any additional drive letters that you created in step i. 
___________

How to Install Windows 98
After you partition and format your hard disk, you can install Windows 98: 
*1. Insert the Windows 98 Startup disk in the floppy disk drive, and then restart your computer. * 2. When the Windows 98 Startup menu is displayed, choose the Start computer with CD-ROM support option, and then press ENTER. 
3. If CD-ROM support is provided by the generic drivers on the Startup disk, you receive one of the following messages, where X is the drive letter that is assigned to your CD-ROM drive:
Drive X: = Driver MSCD001

Drive X: = Driver OEMCD001 
NOTE: If your CD-ROM drive is not available after you boot from the Windows 98 Startup disk, install the CD-ROM drivers that are included with your CD-ROM drive. For information about how to obtain and install the most current driver for your CD-ROM drive, view the documentation that is included with your device, or contact your hardware manufacturer. 


4. Insert the Windows 98 CD-ROM in the CD-ROM drive, type the following command at a command prompt, and then press ENTER
X:\setup
where X is the drive letter that is assigned to your CD-ROM drive.


5. When you receive the following message, press ENTER, and then follow the instructions on the screen to complete the Setup procedure:
Please wait while the Setup initializes. Setup is now going to perform a routine check on your system. To continue press Enter. 

*This was the ONLY method that successfully loaded windows onto my new Seagate 120G. AND I tried several! Windows didn't appear to appreciate seagate's formatting...
I hope this helps ya. I've been helped a lot here. No expert here :4-dontkno I'm just sharing what worked for me.
*
nancy


----------



## johnwill

Have you considered running the Seagate diagnostics on the drive? Just because it's new, that doesn't mean it's not broken. From the sound of things, that's the first thing that I'd do. :4-dontkno


----------



## pumpt

I apologize, but i was out of town for a day and just came back. I will try your suggestion tomorrow evening, Nancy, but please take note that this will not be my system's operating HD, only additional storage. I am also running XP on this machine. In the meantime, to answer the other questions raised....

A) In their pulldown menu, Windows is only offering me a NTFS format.
B) I have run the Seagate diagnostic also, and the drive comes up with no errors.

Todd


----------

